# comment connaitre ma vitesse de connexion AirPort ?



## Fanoo (26 Septembre 2005)

J'ai installé cette carte WiFi (PCMCIA) Belkin sur mon vieux Titanium 550 :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...UKVFq3LqadZ32k7lJXsP/2.0.15.1.0.6.25.7.11.1.3

annoncée avec des débits supérieurs à 54g (avec un truc qu'ils appellent HSM).
mon Titanium n'est en théorie compatible qu'avec du 802.11b, 

j'aurais donc bien voulu savoir a quelle vitesse je me connecte par cette carte au reseau AirPort : en 802.11b ? ou g ? ou encore plus rapide en HSM ?

on peut mesurer sa vitesse de connection Airport ???


----------



## laurange (26 Septembre 2005)

Attention, tu as une carte PCMCIA pas une carte Airport.
Airport c'est le nom commercial de la solution intégrée d'Apple, "intégrée" c'est à dire sur le connecteur interne du mac.
toi tu passes par une autre solution qui est le port PCMCIA, il n'y a pas de raison que tu n'atteignes pas les débits du 802.11g.
pour les débits plus rapides, ce n'est possible qu'avec un autre appareil ou une base qui utilise la même technologie (HSM), il faut aussi les bons drivers.

pour tester la vitesse il faut lancer un échange avec un autre appareil wifi 54g et si tu dépasses les 2Mo/s tu es en 54g sinon tu es probablement en 11b.


----------



## Fanoo (26 Septembre 2005)

merci de ta réponse.
je comprends mieux.


----------



## prodartist (26 Septembre 2005)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé cette carte WiFi (PCMCIA) Belkin sur mon vieux Titanium 550 :
> 
> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91401/wo/0v4vPhcUKVFq3LqadZ32k7lJXsP/2.0.15.1.0.6.25.7.11.1.3
> 
> ...



Moi j'utilise menumeter, tres bien


----------

